# Chocolate cups



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2008)

I melted some dark chocolate and then painted it onto cupcake papers making a chocolate cup...I suppose ice cream would be great in there, but was wondering, what would you fill these yummy cups with? Fruit, custard? I want to try something the kids will go woo hoo at...Oh yes, it was messy doing this and boy did I goof here and there, but they turned out nice..The biggest goof!!! Stopped at the store on our way home today..guess what I tripped over?  Yup already made dark chocolate dessert cups!!!  Way to go Ma...
kades


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

How  about  making a mixture  of  cream cheese  and cherry  pie  filling?  Put that in the  cups,  top with whipped cream  and a  cherry.

Did you use foil muffin  "papers" or the paper ones?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2008)

Katie E said:


> How  about  making a mixture  of  cream cheese  and cherry  pie  filling?  Put that in the  cups,  top with whipped cream  and a  cherry.
> 
> Did you use foil muffin  "papers" or the paper ones?


I used the foil ones Katie.. Like your idea cream cheese and cherries..Yummers.

Thanks
kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Mar 2, 2008)

Ice cream, egg nog, peanut butter or raspberries.  For the ice cream or egg nog, fill the cups & pop em in the freezer to firm up.

Found a recipe for chocolate shopping bags.  Will see if I can locate it again.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Ice cream, egg nog, peanut butter or raspberries.  For the ice cream or egg nog, fill the cups & pop em in the freezer to firm up.
> 
> Found a recipe for chocolate shopping bags.  Will see if I can locate it again.


I saw a recipe for an egg nog type custard you cook cool then put it in the cups, but I think I'd like the chocolate cup nice and cold as well..Raspberries and some vanilla ice cream mixed together?  Hummm just might do it. Thanks Amy
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2008)

Chocolate or vanilla pudding would be my choice if
I didn't have any ice cream sitting around.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey, here's another idea.  Still with the  cream  cheese  base, stir  in  some peanut butter.  Make a Reese's kind of thing.  Serve topped  with whipped cream flavored with cocoa, chocolate liqueur and chopped peanuts.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 2, 2008)

This isn't quite the one I was looking for, but wanted to share the pic.

A Bag That's Good Enough to Eat

Chocolate Bag Recipe - washingtonpost.com

FN has em filled w white chocolate mousse. A truffle, chocolate covered strawberry (see m avatar, lol) or mascarpone & choc chips might be yummy too.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh you guys, all these ideas are so great..I know I'll make one of each Thank you

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Mar 2, 2008)

Go back & get more chocolate!  You need to make these bowls (w the kids) for ice cream etc: 

Make chocolate bowls - Tips & techniques - Taste.com.au

And baskets:

Make chocolate baskets - Tips & techniques - Taste.com.au


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Go back & get more chocolate!  You need to make these bowls (w the kids) for ice cream etc:
> 
> Make chocolate bowls - Tips & techniques - Taste.com.au
> 
> ...


Oh boy,
you have me hooked here..I've been looking for a way to entertain the kids..This is perfect...This we will be doing thank you Amy...
kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Mar 2, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Oh boy,
> you have me hooked here..I've been looking for a way to entertain the kids..This is perfect...This we will be doing thank you Amy...
> kadesma


 
Your welcome, Kads. Bet the kids will have fun dunking the balloons. And, no dishes/bowls to wash.  Now, where's that recipe for chocolate spoons? 

Just one more - chocolate cherry bowls.
Chocolate cherry bowl - Recipe - Taste.com.au


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Your welcome, Kads. Bet the kids will have fun dunking the balloons. And, no dishes/bowls to wash.  Now, where's that recipe for chocolate spoons?
> 
> Just one more - chocolate cherry bowls.
> Chocolate cherry bowl - Recipe - Taste.com.au


Okay,
this one is all MINE Oh my gosh..I want it NOW

kades


----------



## DonnaGA (Apr 5, 2008)

Rum Pie filling, Joy of Cooking, 1953, is wonderful  in chocolate cups.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2008)

I believe in redundancy, excess if best, and, if it's worth doing it's worth over-doing   - I would fill with chocolate mousse


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2008)

DonnaGA said:


> Rum Pie filling, Joy of Cooking, 1953, is wonderful  in chocolate cups.



Thanks Donna, looks like a nice idea. Will look it up and give it a try..
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I believe in redundancy, excess if best, and, if it's worth doing it's worth over-doing   - I would fill with chocolate mousse


Well elf, over doing is no problem for me And chocolate mousse, one of my favorite things to eat...emmmmm

kades


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

I used to do a healthy snacks spot at a local day care where I'd take pre-baked cookie cups.  We used to fill them with a mixture of yogurt and whipped topping, then let the kids cut various fruits or grate various nuts over their creation.  They loved to sprinkle Jello powder over the top of the fruit, but sprinkles and jimmies were always the biggest hit!  Don't know how old your kids are, but any pudding/whip combo would be just as yummy!  

Can't get my kids to eat pie filling ...


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> I used to do a healthy snacks spot at a local day care where I'd take pre-baked cookie cups.  We used to fill them with a mixture of yogurt and whipped topping, then let the kids cut various fruits or grate various nuts over their creation.  They loved to sprinkle Jello powder over the top of the fruit, but sprinkles and jimmies were always the biggest hit!  Don't know how old your kids are, but any pudding/whip combo would be just as yummy!
> 
> Can't get my kids to eat pie filling ...


My grandkids range in age from 7 to just turned 2 all four love pudding and whipped cream, sprinkles, can't keep them in the house, they buzz right through them..The fruit and nuts, will work with them as well..Thanks for the idea.
kadesma


----------



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 5, 2008)

tiramisu!


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy steal the thunder Tiramisu, those look out of this world!  Okay, I have done the balloons (they can be touchy so be patient), and even have those plates ... maybe even the whipped cream.  I do have espresso, but ... where's the recipe?  

Great photos too!  

Um, I think your grandbabies are gonna be all hopped up before this thread is through!


----------



## Bean208 (Apr 5, 2008)

OH MY Tiramisu!!!!  Is it possible to jump into the computer to eat those?!?!?

My SIL just recently made chocotate cups and filled them with peanut butter pie filling....they were oh so yummy!!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2008)

Randal, these are really beautiful..Thanks for sharing the pictures with us..Makes me want to dump the strawberry shortcake I have going for tomorrow and start some of these
kadesma


----------



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks. I actually forget the recipe I used to be honest. I know I used amaretto as the liquor...the recipe was borrowed from foodnetwork most likely


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 5, 2008)

I love this idea! Next time I have an occasion (and some time!) to make a nice dessert, I'll definitely try these.


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! How did I miss this thread till now?! That tiramisu looks divine! I love the plate garnishing and all too! Thanks for posting pics, RPM!!!

I've done the chocolate cups before. I usually put a mousse of some sort in them, but they're also cute with a mixture of candy or nuts in them. And it works great with miniature muffin liners too. Very cute!


----------

